# Deborah Harry



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

It's been so cold over here in England that it is hard to draw with freezing hands (and it is MAY!). Today was not too bad so I did a bit more to my latest picture. And here is Deborah Harry - a lot more shading to do, but doesn't look too bad


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

very cool ES. love it
..that does it, off to spotify some blondie..
cheers!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks very much Jeff, although after looking at it again I think you are being very kind.

I think I must have been hanging on the telephone when I marked out the grid as the parallel lines have moved apart, it seemed like the real thing, but I was so blind, I think my mistake's my measure, I'll have a cup of tea.....

...While the kettle is boiling .....

I will put Blondie on myself (good thinking) and give it a blast before I fix the pic.... 

....her chin is too low down..... 'ere comes the Blu-tack!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

sorry ES, I JUST cant help myself!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhmnOpoGAPw
from now on i'll have to draw in joke-proof conditions.
I personally love the bit at 3:29 in the Ardennes...sort of a metaphor for my whole life


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jeff said:


> sorry ES, I JUST cant help myself!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhmnOpoGAPw
> from now on i'll have to draw in joke-proof conditions.
> I personally love the bit at 3:29 in the Ardennes...sort of a metaphor for my whole life


Great to watch it again - and I haven't for a while - I like the serious tone of voice in the intro ... "This is Ernest Scribbler...." lol. And when his mum comes in and finds him dead, shocked at first, then dies laughing herself.

It's strange with the Debbie picture, I've shown it to a few people and they haven't noticed the 'Dan Dare' chin she's got at the moment. it's as if I could finish it as it is but knowing it's wrong in my own mind would haunt me, so it's got to be corrected!


----------

